# Rally & Phoenix the sheep whisperer



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

So the weekend before last I entered Phoenix in our first Rally trial in Red Deer. There was some moments where we entertained the crowds :elephant:but we qualified all three days! Aaaand we got our Rally Novice title. Went to our first advanced class tonight and Mr cool finally got excited and loved the jumps. He is so relaxed that he is kinda slow most nights. Really perked up tonight.:cheers2:

Then last thursday I took Sookie and Phoenix out to meet some sheep. Phoenix was the superstar that day. He went out and checked them out and started circling and moving them. It was like he said 'I like you guys, let's play'. I didn't even go near them or give direction he just did it. He was gentle and didn't try to kill the sheep like some of the others did. One dog even hurt one of the sheep's legs!:nono:

Sookie is fearless and went out and took charge and went around them a couple times. At 13 weeks! Then she found a cattle dog puppy and they played in the dirt the rest of the time. Soo fun and a really neat thing to do with the dogs!

I entered Phoenix in Rally at the Calgary show weekend after next. Maybe we will be a bit more polished and get a rosette!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats on your new title..the sheep looks like fun


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am thinking of trying Rally with Sophy - it's good to hear Phoenix enjoys it. Have you any tips for an absolute beginner, with a small dog that is well behaved, but prefers to do her own thing? I think we are probably better off not trying herding - there are sheep in too many of he fields we walk in, and Poppy is already inclined to want to play!


----------

